
Facebook plans June 18th cryptocurrency debut - jason_zig
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/06/facebook-libra-launch/
======
erickj
Other than for marketing purposes and PR spin, why is there any use of a
blockchain here? Facebook is a single entity... whom I assume trusts itself to
keep a private ledger in a database.

So... what's the point of any blockchain? I imagine any widespread adoption
would just be dominated by facebook's own servers

------
njyx
Calling it Libra (if they do) would generate a whole world of memes.

